# Word for the day  vacuous



## Josiah (Jan 24, 2015)

*vacuous*

[*vak*-yoo-_uh_ s] 
Spell Syllables



Examples
Word Origin

adjective

1.without contents; empty:_the vacuous air._


2.lacking in ideas or intelligence:_a vacuous mind._

3.expressing or characterized by a lack of ideas or intelligence; inane;stupid:_a vacuous book._

4.purposeless; idle:_a vacuous way of life._


In commenting about vacuous one woman suggested:
Want the best insult?
"Why you vacuous little ultracrepidarian."
Can't wait to use this. Will choose my victim carefully, though.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 24, 2015)

I have used this.....don't ask!


----------

